# Kurbel EVOLVE Ersatz



## Lockslay (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Rocky Mounatin 950 und habe z.Z Probleme mit meiner Kurbel

hier sind die Blätter abgenutzt und müssten erneuter werden. Eventuell auch das Lager


Kurbel :RACE FACE EVOLVE 170-175MM BASH/36/22T 2X10SPD
Umwerfer: SRAM X7 S3 DIRECT MOUNT 2X10SPD
Lager: RACE FACE PRESS FIT TEAM XC
Hier ist meine erste Frage, ist das Lager RACE FACE PRESS FIT TEAM XC ein Verpresstes Lager also nicht geschraubt. Dann frage ich mich wie ich es Demontieren kann?

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--31450.html?gclid=CIbk07fkxsoCFULnGwodfFUP7g

Würde eigentlich nur die Zahnringe Tauschen und bei Bedarf das Lager.

Ich habe aber leider bisher keine Ersatzteile für  RACE FACE EVOLVE 170-175MM gefunden.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier Tipps und Tricks bekommen könnte was am Sinnvollsten ist.

Nur Blätter erneuern, wenn ja wo Bestellen und wie geht die Montage.

Oder Komplett erneuern, also Set kaufen oder auf eine andere Marke umsteigen Shimano XT ?


FRAME

FORM™ 7005 SERIES CUSTOM HYDROFORMED ALLOY. ABC™ PIVOTS. TAPERED HEAD TUBE. PRESS FIT BB. INTERNAL CABLE ROUTING. ISCG05 TABS. RIDE-9™ ADJUSTABLE GEOMETRY + SUSPENSION RATE


FORK

FOX 32 FLOAT 29 130 CTD. 130MM. REBOUND / CLIMB (LOCKOUT) - TRAIL (COMPRESSION) - DESCEND (OPEN) SETTINGS /
15MM AXLE / TAPERED STEERER

SHOCK

FOX FLOAT CTD CUSTOM RACE VALVED. SMOOTHLINK™ DESIGN 130MM. REBOUND / CLIMB (LOCKOUT) - TRAIL (PROPEDAL) - DESCEND (OPEN) SETTINGS / ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION RATE

HEADSET

CANE CREEK FIFTEEN SERIES: ZS44MM TOP / ZS56MM BOTTOM TAPERED

STEM

RACE FACE 6° X 60-80MM

HANDLEBAR

RACE FACE EVOLVE 1/2 RISE Ø31.8MM X 750MM X 9° SWEEP

GRIPS

ROCKY MOUNTAIN LOCK ON XC

BRAKES

SHIMANO SLX HYDRAULIC DISC 180MM

BRAKE LEVERS

SHIMANO SLX I-SPEC SHIFTER MOUNT

SHIFTERS

SHIMANO SLX RAPID FIRE I-SPEC 2X10SPD

FRONT DERAILLEUR

SRAM X7 S3 DIRECT MOUNT 2X10SPD

REAR DERAILLEUR

SHIMANO XT SHADOW PLUS DIRECT MOUNT 10SPD

CRANKS & CHAINRINGS

RACE FACE EVOLVE 170-175MM BASH/36/22T 2X10SPD

BOTTOM BRACKET

RACE FACE PRESS FIT TEAM XC

CASSETTE

SHIMANO HG50 11-36T 10SPD

CHAIN

SHIMANO HG54 10SPD

FRONT HUB

SHIMANO SLX / CENTERLOCK / 32H / 15MM AXLE

REAR HUB

SHIMANO SLX / CENTERLOCK / 32H / 12 X 142MM AXLE

SPOKES

DT SWISS COMPETITION

RIMS

WHEELTECH INFERNO 27 BY SUNRINGLÉ

TIRES

MAXXIS F: ARDENT EXO FOLDING 29" X 2.4" R: IKON EXO FOLDING 29" X 2.35"

SEATPOST

ROCKY MOUNTAIN SL 30.9MM X 400MM

SADDLE

WTB VOLT RACE


http://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/instinct/2015#/models/instinct-950


Nützliche Hilfe habe ich hier noch gefunden:

http://www.bikes.com/de/support/faq

Gruß
Lockslay


----------



## Catsoft (26. Januar 2016)

Moin!

Schau mal unter http://www.bikeaction.de/techgarage/ nach den notwendigen Infos. Du kannst als Austausch alle Kettenblätter für 4 Arm (104/64mm) nehmen. bei RF bieten sich die Turbine Blätter an. Das von die verlinkte Innenlager ist falsch, du brauchst ein BB92, also http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...2-Pressfit-Innenlager-SM-BB71-41A--23725.html oder http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...ce-Innenlager-X-Type-BB92-Adapter--23480.html .

Austreiben geht mit z.B. http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...t-fuer-press-fit-innenlager-459386/wg_id-4294 das einpressen mit http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-einpresswerkzeug-tl-bb12-62159/wg_id-4294.

Robert

Blätter im Bikemarkt : http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/707151-race-face-evolve-kettenblatt-set-3fach-42-32-24-10speed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockslay (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort und die vielen nützlichen Links.
Muss ich die Kurbel ausbauen wenn ich die Kettenblätter tauschen möchte, oder geht das ohne Demontage der Kurbel ?

Im Bikemarkt sind drei Blätter im Angebot ich habe aber nur zwei bei mir geht das trotzdem ?
Bei der Gelegenheit gibt es Anleitungen Videos wie man eine Race Face Kurbel Demontiert ?

Gruß
Lockslay


----------



## Catsoft (26. Januar 2016)

Du musst  für das kleine Blatt die Kurbel abnehmen, das "Mittlere" geht auch ohne Demontage mit ein wenig Fummelei. Du hast eine Dreifachkurbel bei der das äußere Blatt durch ein Bashguard ersetzt worden ist. Die beiden kleineren Blätter passen also. Du kannst aber auch einzelne Blätter kaufen. Die Turbine-Blätter sind allerdings recht teuer.

Robert


----------



## Lockslay (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

besten dank für die Super Anleitung und Hilfe !!
Nur um sicher zu sein, sind das die richtigen Komponenten ???





RACE FACEPress Fit Innenlager BB92 für X-Type
Artikelnummer: KO00003248








RADONDemontagegerät für Press Fit Innenlager
Artikelnummer: 20018777









SHIMANOEinpresswerkzeug TL-BB12
Artikelnummer: 10034867






RACE FACETurbine Kettenblatt 10-fach 64 mm 24 z schwarz
Artikelnummer: 10041561





RACE FACETurbine Kettenblatt 10-fach 104 mm 32 z schwarz
Artikelnummer: 10041562

Nur nicht das ich das Falsche bestelle und dann mein bike demontiert ruhen muss.

Gruß
Lockslay


----------



## Lockslay (26. Januar 2016)

Ahh 

Kurbelabzieher vergessen 
Kurbelabzieher https://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search?q=Kurbelabzieher+

Gruß
Lockslay


----------



## Catsoft (26. Januar 2016)

Ja, so sollte es passen. Beim Abzieher musst du darauf achten, keinen nur für 4-Kant zu kaufen oder den Adapter von Shimano mitbestellen.

Robert


----------



## Lockslay (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe eben an meinem Bike die Zähne durchgesehen ich komme auf 36 und 22 Zähne.
Kann ich trotzdem die oben angegeben Kettenblätter kaufen ??
Oder lieber die ?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...kettenblatt-10-fach-104-mm-36-z-schwarz-69371

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/bike-...ampaign=feed&gclid=cie9j_biycocfqqhwwod6ymnbw

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-turbine-kettenblatt-10-fach-64-mm-24-z-schwarz-69367

Gruß Lockslay


----------



## Catsoft (26. Januar 2016)

Passen tun alle Blätter. Ob du bei 36/22 bleiben oder was anderes brauchst musst du schon selber entscheiden.


----------



## Lockslay (27. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

was ich nicht verstehe ist, wo ist der Unterschied wenn ich eine 10 fach Kette habe und die Kettenblätter alle die gleiche größe haben.
Aber Unterschiedliche Zähnezahlen?
Ich kann also beide Versionen verbauen, nur wo liegt der Unterschied bzw. was tut sich wenn ich von 36 und 22 Zähne auf 32 und 24 Zähne gehe ??

Gruß
Lockslay


----------



## oneeasy (1. Februar 2016)

dann ist das Übersetzungsverhältnis ein anderes..............
kurz gesagt:
bei 36/22 und hinten zb. 11/36 kannst du auf der geraden länger mit treten und am Berg leichter und bei 32/24 weniger schnell und am Berg etwas schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

